# Pics of our new*ish anatolian pup!



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

ok, so I've been MEANING to put up picks of our new anatolian pup since we got him. Well, I've been busy. But now they gave us this nifty new way to host pics here on homesteading, and I happened to have a new picture of Ash so here he is!

First pic when he is itty bitty is Ash (registered name is Anarchy but we call him Ash) when we first got him back in April (I think it was). He was TINY and I was worried he wouldn't put on as much size as I'd like to see on our new male. BUT as you can see from the pic this week~ where he is laying next to our 2 year old rot Bear....Ash is HUGE! He is only 9 months old in that picture! We were out getting weights at Petsmart that day~ Ash is 84lbs there (Bear the Rot is 91lbs there)

Growing into a nice big boy he is!
and Merry Christmas!


----------



## littledoe (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful dogs! Both of them. His dark face reminds me the Estrela Mountain dogs... Thanks for sharing his ADORABLE puppy pic too. I just love the LGDs.

Mia in Texas


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You have one of those but seem to live in an apt?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Why do you think I live in an apt? The railing in the pic behind them? That pic was taken when we went to town to get weights on those two boys. We actually live on 25 acres and I have THREE Anatolian shepherds, one great Pyrenees, one rottweiler and one mongrel mix. And every one of those dogs has a job. Either as LGD or home guardian.

And Thanks~ I think they are beautiful too! Couldn't be more proud of the boys.....unless of course if Ash hadn't crapped in my van....I might have been more proud of him then...... But both boys did an excellent job being cute and letting all the kids in town pet them in their Christmas geer! (We were jokingly calling the Santa hat the "Hat of shame" because Ash crapped in the van!)


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

He is one handsome fella and looks so cute with his little Santa hat!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Every Anatolian I've every owned would either crap or throw up in a vehicle. They don't travel well, lol. 

Ash is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Judy in IN said:


> Every Anatolian I've every owned would either crap or throw up in a vehicle. They don't travel well, lol.


My first ASD that I got 25 years ago would drool the moment you put her into a car, didn't even have to move. I would crate her in the car for a few hours a couple of times per week until she got over it. Obviously since she drooled before we even started the engine it wasn't motion sickness. Ultimately she road fine in the car, but it took a while to get her there.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Pics can be quite misleading then! Glad to know they're all doing well and on acreage.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

He doesn't looked thrilled about the Santa hat. OOh so cute though!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

haha! Great pics, nice dogs. One of my Maremmas gets the runs from nerves everytime he has to be transported. We use the horse trailer to take him to the vet now, it's easier to clean out and easier to get him INTO! die:


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow big change from the puppy pic! Nice looking dogs you got there.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Beautiful Anatolian! He's a doll! And the Rottie is such a ham! 

Pic on my Kangal-type Anatolian in the back seat, NOT throwing up or pooping! This was a 6 hour car trip:










Ones that are not bother by car rides DO exist!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

My GP/Anatolian drools horribly in the car. She is my favorite dog in the world. A great big fur baby.


----------

